# je to v pohodě vs to je v pohodě



## Jagorr

- Je to v pohodě?
- Je to v pohodě! // - To je v pohodě!

Chápu správně, že druhá odpověď má větší důraz na tom, že pochybovat ve skutečnosti pohody je špatně? Anebo žádný rozdíl tu není?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

To je jedno, je to jedno. 
Stačí prostě "v pohodě!".  "To je" nebo "je to" můžete vynechat úplně. Vazba "to je" nebo "je to" má semanticky slabou funkci. Proto se třeba v ruštině v normální deklarativní větě ani nevyjadřuje.


----------



## Cautus

Jak uvedl Enquiring Mind, tak souhlasím, ale rád bych dodal, že v hovorové formě osobně cítím rozdíl.

Je to v pohodě pro odpověď bych použil, když je daná situace již vyřešená anebo minulostí (s přihlédnutím k napětí, složitosti situace anebo ironii). 
*Příklad 1:*
A: "Naložil jsi všechno? Vešlo se do auta úplně všechno zboží?"
B: "*Je to v pohodě."*

To je v pohodě pro odpověď ve chvíli, kdy se daná situace teprve řeší.
*Příklad 2:*
A: "Promiň, šlápl jsem ti na nohu, bolí?"
B: "*To je v pohodě."*

Anebo jako ironii.
A: "Promiň, ještě se zlobíš za minulý čtvrtek?"
B: "T*o je v pohodě!*", řekl naštvaně a myslel si, ať už ho s tím neotravuje.


Pokud se zaměříme na otázku i odpověď, tak, jak jste uvedl, myslím si o tom následující:
Důraz je kladen v obou větách na konec, tedy na "v pohodě". Proto by z kontextu mělo vyplynout, že situace je/byla velmi obtížná a nyní je vyřešena.
A: "Myslel jsem, že jsi tam zůstal. Že tě dostali. Je to v pohodě?"
B: "*Je to v pohodě,*" zasmál se.

Závěrem lze tedy, dle mého skromného názoru, usuzovat, že "*To je v pohodě.*" má silný akcent a lze větu ve smyslu odpovědi použít pro vyjádření napětí anebo ironie.

Toliko náhled do severočeského vnímání hovorového jazyka, doufám, že alespoň trochu pomohlo.
S přáním hezkého dne, 
Cautus


----------



## Pavlous

Cautus said:


> Jak uvedl Enquiring Mind, tak souhlasím, ale rád bych dodal, že v hovorové formě osobně cítím rozdíl.
> 
> Je to v pohodě pro odpověď bych použil, když je daná situace již vyřešená anebo minulostí (s přihlédnutím k napětí, složitosti situace anebo ironii).
> *Příklad 1:*
> A: "Naložil jsi všechno? Vešlo se do auta úplně všechno zboží?"
> B: "*Je to v pohodě."*
> 
> To je v pohodě pro odpověď ve chvíli, kdy se daná situace teprve řeší.
> *Příklad 2:*
> A: "Promiň, šlápl jsem ti na nohu, bolí?"
> B: "*To je v pohodě."*
> 
> Anebo jako ironii.
> A: "Promiň, ještě se zlobíš za minulý čtvrtek?"
> B: "T*o je v pohodě!*", řekl naštvaně a myslel si, ať už ho s tím neotravuje.
> 
> 
> Pokud se zaměříme na otázku i odpověď, tak, jak jste uvedl, myslím si o tom následující:
> Důraz je kladen v obou větách na konec, tedy na "v pohodě". Proto by z kontextu mělo vyplynout, že situace je/byla velmi obtížná a nyní je vyřešena.
> A: "Myslel jsem, že jsi tam zůstal. Že tě dostali. Je to v pohodě?"
> B: "*Je to v pohodě,*" zasmál se.
> 
> Závěrem lze tedy, dle mého skromného názoru, usuzovat, že "*To je v pohodě.*" má silný akcent a lze větu ve smyslu odpovědi použít pro vyjádření napětí anebo ironie.
> 
> Toliko náhled do severočeského vnímání hovorového jazyka, doufám, že alespoň trochu pomohlo.
> S přáním hezkého dne,
> Cautus



Ahoj,

Je pravda, že mě tenhle rozdíl napadl taky   
Nevím proč, ale z nějakého důvodu tam taky vidím tenhle rozdíl. Je to nejspíš opakováním těchto frází při různých příležitostech až se zažily a začali jsme je používat tak, jak je používáme... 
*Pro informaci - nemyslím si, že by byl problém, když je někdo zamění. Pravděpodobně bych se řídil doporučením Enquiring Mind a vynechával bych "To je"/ "Je to". Alespoň do té doby, než si některé situace zažiju a vyslechnu si autentické reakce.*


----------



## Jagorr

Tak podrobný rozbor vždycky pomůže, děkuji @Cautus  !


----------

